# Televisions



## Bernies

Hi all can anyone tell me if a Technika 15.6-600 model tv from Tesco work on 12volts. I have just been looking.

regards

Bernie


----------



## Rapide561

*TElly*

Hi

I bought the 19 inch version the other day - double Clubcard points too. I can run it via an inverter to get it powered up by 12v, but I cannot see a specific 12v power entry point on the set.

A bit off topic, I think the picture quality is very good, especially when factoring in the price.

Russell


----------



## steco1958

Have just looked at the product on Tesco.com :-
http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-5227.aspx

It doesn't look as if it has a 12v power input, but if I was you I would look at some of the comments, dont look at the rating but the comments about the picture viewing from an angle.

Steve


----------



## Bernies

Hi again can you tell what size of invertor I would need to power the tv.

regards

Bernie


----------



## boxertwin69

I was looking at these in my local store a couple of days ago. I've had a right palaver trying to source a 12 volt TV with a VESA mount for a half decent price & have been let down by two online retailers sending me unsuitable products in the past couple of weeks.

Basically, the 15.6 inch model has recently been replaced by the 15.4, which does NOT have a 12 volt socket. If you're quick, you should be able to get one of the last remaining 15.6's from Tesco online. The model number ends in 601. I'm due to pick mine up tomorrow from my local store. If you're quick, there's a £5 off voucher available to use online until 1st November. Pasted from another site :

"Save £5 when you spend £50 in a single transaction at Tesco Direct* when you use the code TDX-DRET at the online checkout. The code can only be used once per customer and the £50 required spend excludes the £5 delivery charge (£19 for large kitchen appliances). The code's valid until Sun 1 Nov. The offer cannot be used with any other code beginning TDX." 

Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## richardjames

I have a 15.4 Technika, with DVD and digital, and it is 12volt - very good picture. It's only the smaller screens that can be 12 volt for some reason!!! I also have the 15inch MEOS but I find the viewing angles poor


----------



## Snelly

richardjames said:


> I also have the 15inch MEOS but I find the viewing angles poor


Your not the first person to say that!

As for Technika sets, I have a 22 incher and its 12v. Have noticed in the past that most technika sets are, but some arnt. Worth ringing tesco or going to local store and look at it.


----------



## Bernies

Hi just had another look at this tv power input says 12v dc so will this work on 12 volts


----------



## Snelly

looks good then


----------



## richardjames

Bernies 
Remember you do need a regulated supply of 12volts


----------



## Mike48

Even if it does state 12 volts you may still need a voltage regulator or run it off an inverter unless its a TV made specifically for the camping market.
Non camping TVs cannot cope with the voltage spike on a motorhome which often reaches 14.4 volts.


----------



## Snelly

richardjames said:


> Bernies
> Remember you do need a regulated supply of 12volts


Agreed! dont forget your amperor!


----------



## Bernies

Hi can you tell me what I will need for that.


----------



## Mike48

I'll spare Snelly's blushes by suggesting one of these.
http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store...oltage-stabiliser-adp-90-dc-12s1/prod_26.html


----------



## Snelly

gelathae said:


> I'll spare Snelly's blushes by suggesting one of these.
> http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store...oltage-stabiliser-adp-90-dc-12s1/prod_26.html


You mean save Snelly getting slapped wrists!

They are also available from Amperor Direct.


----------



## boxertwin69

Quick update - got my Technika 15.6-601 this afternoon & it fits the bill perfectly. Works a treat in the van. Got it mounted on a sturdy inverted desk bracket purchased from ebay. VESA fitting is 75x75 & power is 12volt via an Amperor (standard connector). Aerial is an Avtex STH1000.

Happy at last!
Mark


----------



## Mike48

Does a normal non camping TV such as the Technika that runs on 12 volts through an Amperor voltage stabiliser consume more power than a camping TV such as the Avtex?


----------



## boxertwin69

I'd say marginally more, but I don't think there's much in it. To me, the extra cost of an Avtex is impossible to justify.

Mark


----------

